# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  المرأة وطلب العلم

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
**إن حضور المرأة المسلمة درس العلم النافع في المسجد، وغشيانها حِلق الذكر، محتسبةً خطواتِها التي تمشيها من بيتها إلى المسجد، وانطلاقًا من نية خالصة لله تعالى، وعزيمة صادقة على المثابرة، على تعلم العلم الذي يعرف به الله، وتتحقق به خشية المسلمة لربها، لهما من أهم العوامل - أيضًا - المثبتة لها على طريق الهداية.
**
إن المرأة المسلمة عندما تحرص على حضور درس العلم ابتغاء مرضاة الله عز وجل، إنما بذلك تزيل الجهد عن نفسها، وتحسن عبادتها لله تعالى، وتتعرف على أخواتها المسلمات فمن هذه تتعلم السمت الحسن، ومن هذه تتعلم التواضع وحسن الخلق، ومن هذه تتعلم كيف تحفظ كتاب الله، ومن هذه تتعلم كيف تستن بسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، إلى غير ذلك من الفوائد والثمار التي تجنيها المسلمة من لزوم حضور درس العلم.

**أليس درس العلم وجلسات حفظ القرآن، وتلاوته، وتجويده هي التي قال فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا يقعد قوم يذكرون الله إلا حفتهم الملائكة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، ونزلت عليهم السكينة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده)[1]؟
**
إن كثيراً من النساء اليوم لا يعلمن من الدين إلا القليل، فهي تتعتع في تلاوة القرآن، ولا تعرف فقه الصيام، وتتخبط في أحكام العمرة والحج وإن سافرت لتأديتها، إلى غير ذلك من أبواب العبادات والمعاملات، وعلاج ذلك إنما هو العلم، إما بالقراءة، أو سماع الشريط الإسلامي، أو حضور دروس العلم.
**
إن المرأة الصالحة هي التي تحاول أن تأخذ بحظ وافر من العلم الشرعي انطلاقًا من قوله تعالى: ﴿ وَقُلْ رَبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا ﴾ [طه:114]، وقوله تعالى أيضًا: ﴿ قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ ﴾ [الزمر:9].
**وروى البخاري ومسلم عن معاوية رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من يرد الله به خيرًا يفقهه في الدين).
**وروى أبو داود والترمذي وغيرهما عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (من سلك طريقًا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له طريقًا إلى الجنة، وإن الملائكة لتضع أجنحتها لطالب العلم رضًا بما يصنع، وإن العالم ليستغفر له من في السماوات ومن في الأرض، حتى الحيتان في الماء، وفضل العالم على العابد كفضل القمر على سائر الكواكب، وإن العلماء ورثة الأنبياء، وإن الأنبياء لم يورثوا دينارًا درهمًا، وإنما ورثوا العلم، فمن أخذه أخذ بحظ وافر)[2].
**

وهذه نماذج بسيطة تبرز لنا مكانة المرأة في تحصيلها للعلم الشرعي، الذي به تخشى الله تعالى.
**
• فهذه أم الدرداء تقول عن نفسها: لقد طلبت العبادة في كل شيء، فما أصبت لنفسي شيئًا أشفى من مجالسة العلماء ومذاكرتهم.**• وهذه أم الخير الحجازية تصدرت حلقات وعظ وإرشاد المسلمات بجامع عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه في القرن الرابع الهجري.
**
• وهذه فاطمة بنت السمرقندي كانت عالمة بالفقه والحديث، أخذت العلم عن جملة من الفقهاء، وأخذ عنها كثيرون، وكان لها حلقة للتدريس، وألفت مؤلفات عديدة في الفقه والحديث.
**
• وهذه زوجة الحافظ الهيثمي كانت تساعد زوجها في مراجعة كتب الحديث.**• وهذه أم زينب فاطمة بنت عباس البغدادية كانت تصعد المنبر، وتعظ النساء، وانتفع بتربيتها والتخرج عليها خلق كثير، وكانت عالمة موفورة العلم في الفقه والأصول[3].
**
تنبيه لا بد منه:
**يتعجب المرء عجبًا شديدًا ومخيفًا في نفس الوقت، عندما يرى بنات المدارس والجامعات ومدى إقبالهن على العلم الدنيوي والحرص عليه، وبذل الوقت والجهد في تحصيله من أجل قروش زهيدة، أو مكانة اجتماعية زائلة، ثم لا يرى منهن ولو النزر اليسير في السؤال عن دينهن، والحرص على طلب العلم فيه!
**
ينقسم النساء إزاء طلب العلم الشرعي إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
**
• قسم يطلبه بجد وإخلاص واجتهاد.
**• وقسم أهمله بالكلية وأعرض عنه تمامًا.
**• وقسم يأخذ منه تارة ويعرض عنه تارة أخرى.
**
لذا كان من الجدير بالذكر هنا ذكر أهم الوسائل المعينة والمحمسة لطلب العلم، حتى تتدارك المهملة نفسها، وتنتبه المقصرة إلى تقصيرها.
**
لذا فإني أوصي النساء بدراسة هذه الوسائل جيدًا، ومراجعتها بين الحين والآخر كلما فترت همتهن، وضعفت عزيمتهن، وهذه الوسائل:
**1- معرفة فضل العلم:**قال تعالى: ﴿ قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ ﴾ [الزمر:9].
**2- معرفة شرف العلماء:**فهم الذين أوجب الله الرجوع إليهم في المسائل والنوازل والحوادث، وأنهم هم الذين يخشون الله حق خشيته، وهم الذين قرن شهادتهم وشهادة الملائكة على أعظم شيء وهو التوحيد، وهم الذين ألزمهم الله تعالى دراسة الشريعة والفقه في الدين، وهم الذين يأتون القيامة مكرمين بين يدي ربهم؛ لأنهم هم الذين درسوا وحيه، وأوصلوه إلى الناس.**قال تعالى: ﴿ فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ ﴾ [الأنبياء:7].**وقال أيضا: ﴿ إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ ﴾ [فاطر:28].**وقال أيضا: ﴿ شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ وَأُولُو الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ ﴾ [آل عمران:18].**وقال أيضًا: ﴿ كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَدْرُسُونَ ﴾ [آل عمران:79].
**وعن عمر رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا حضر العلماء ربهم يوم القيامة، كان معاذ بن جبل بين أيديهم بقذفة حجر)[4].
**3- معرفة فضل العلم وطالب العلم:**عن أبي عنبة الخولاني عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (لا يزال يغرس في هذا الدين غرسا يستعملهم فيه بطاعته إلى يوم القيامة)[5].**وروى مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((من دعا إلى هدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه، لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئًا، ومن دعا إلى ضلالة كان عليه من الإثم مثل آثام من تبعه، لا ينقص ذلك من آثامهم شيئًا)).
**4- معرفة فضل طلب العلم ومعرفة أجر طلبه:**عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (من سلك طريقًا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له طريقًا إلى الجنة)[6].
**5- معرفة حكم طلب العلم:**عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم)[7].
**6- معرفة المنزلة التي يضع فيها العلم صاحبه:**روي مسلم عن عمر رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن الله تعالى يرفع بهذا الكتاب أقوامًا، ويضع به آخرين).
**7- معرفة الحاجة إلى العلماء:**قال الحسن رضي الله عنه: لولا العلماء لصار الناس مثل البهائم.**فلو لم يكن ثم عالم، فمن يفتي الأمة؟ ومن يجادل أعداء الله؟ ومن يدافع عن الدين؟ ومن يقيلنا من عثرتنا؟
**8- التفكر في موت العلماء:**قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: عليكم بالعلم قبل أن يقبض، وقبضه أن يذهب أصحابه، وإدبار الدين موت العلماء.
**9- أن تعلم المسلمة أن فضل العلم أحسن من فضل العبادة وأحب إلى الله:**عن حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (فضل العلم خير من فضل العبادة، وخير دينكم الورع)[8].
**10- المقارنة بين الأمور الدنيوية والعلم الشرعي:**فلو قارنا مثلا بين العلم والمال: لوجدنا أن العلم ميراث الأنبياء، والمال ميراث الأغنياء.**العلم يحرس صاحبه، والمال يحرسه صاحبه.**صاحب العلم يدخل معه علمه إلى قبره، والمال يغادر صاحبه إذا دخل القبر.**العلم يدعو إلى التواضع، والمال يدعو إلى الطغيان والفخر والخيلاء.**المال تذهبه النفقات، والعلم يزكو على النفقة[9].
**11- التفكر في الجهل وعاقبته ومغبته.
**12- معرفة الطريقة الصحيحة في الطلب.
**13- لزوم العلماء وجلسات العلم.
**14- التدبر في أن العلم يعصم الناس من الفتن، فأهل العلم هم الذين يثبتون في المحن والابتلاءات ويثبتون الناس.
**15- التعاون مع أخواتك في الله في عقد حلق العلم وحضورها.
**16- يجب على المسلمة أن يكون عندها قدر من التفرغ لطلب العلم.
**17- الإقلال من مصاحبة من لا تهتم بطلب العلم ولا تعظمه.
**18- الإحساس بلذة الطلب، كمن تصل إلى حكم مسألة بعد مزيد بحث ودراسة وسؤال.
**19- الدعوة إلى الله، حيث تسألين ما حكم كذا؟ ما حكم كذا؟ فيدفعك ذلك إلى طلبه.
**20- قراءة سير النساء العالمات، وكيف كن يطلبن العلم؟
**21- معرفة أجر العلم بعد الموت:**روى مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث: صدقة جارية، أو علم ينتفع به، أو ولد صالح يدعو له).**


رابط الموضوع: https://www.alukah.net/spotlight/0/1...#ixzz7aFjzvzRP*

----------

